# [Lesertest] LC Power 8400P



## Fabian (13. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Nachdem ich bei LC Power nach einem Testnetzteil angefragt hatte, bekam ich eine nette Antwort wie ich mir den Test denn vorstelle.
    Nach ein paar E-Mails und einem Telefonat war’s dann so weit, das Netzteil war auf dem Weg.


*Testsystem:*
  Als Testsystem verwende ich einen auf 3,4 GHz übertakteten Intel E2160(+0,150 v core),
   weiterhin findet eine Xfx 8800GT und 2Gb Crucial DDR2-667
  (Micron D9GMH max.Takt=DDR2-1240) Speicher auf dem Board Platz.
  Bei dem Mainboard handelt es sich um ein Biostar TP35D2-A7 mit Intel P35 Chipsatz.
  Weiterhin werden 2 Festplatten und ein Laufwerk verwendet.

  Um die subjektive Lautstärke des Netzteils besser bewerten zu können wird die CPU passiv von einem Scythe Mugen gekühlt.
  Des Weiteren wird der Lüfter Grafikkarte auf 30% heruntergeregelt, und ist somit unhörbar.

  Als Gehäuselüfter wird ein Scythe S-Flex  und ein Xilence blue led Lüfter verwendet, die beide auf fast unhörbare 5v gedrosselt sind.
  Komplett übertaktet erreicht das System 12900 Punkte im 3DMark 06

Das Testsystem im Sharkoon Rebel9:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Verpackung und Inhalt:*
  Das LC Power 8400P kommt in einem in fast nur grau-grün gehaltenen Karton, der an der Oberseite eine Tragelasche hat.
  Auf dem Karton sind alle wichtigen Daten abgebildet, und an der Rückseite des Kartons ist eine kleine Beschreibung des Netzteils.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Der Karton beinhaltet natürlich das Netzteil, ein Kaltgerätekabel und eine kleine Bedienungsanleitung.

*Verarbeitung und äußerer Eindruck*

  Die Verarbeitung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, die Kabel sitzen fest in den Steckern und die Stecker selbst sind auch gut verarbeitet.
  [FONT=&quot]Beim verbinden eines Steckers mit z.B einer Festplatte sitzt der Stecker fest und passt genau.
[/FONT]  Bis auf das 20/24 Pin Mainboardkabel sind die Kabel leider nicht gesleeved, dies ist aber in dieser Preisklasse auch nicht unbedingt zu erwarten ist.
  Die einzelnen Kabel der Kabelstränge werden in regelmäßigen Abständen von Kabelbindern zusammengehalten.

  LC Power setzt für dieses Netzteil einen 12 cm Lüfter ein.
  Durch das Wabengitter auf der linken Seite des Netzteils kann die durch den Lüfter angesaugte Luft gut entweichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




  In der Mitte des Lüftergitters befindet  sich ein silbernes LC Power Logo, sonst ist das ganze Netzteilgehäuse in Mattschwarz gehalten.
  Insgesamt macht die gute Verarbeitung zusammen mit dem mattschwarzen äußeren einen edlen Eindruck.

  Kabel sind ausreichend,es könnten aber ruhig ein paar 4 Pin Molex mehr sein, und ein zweiter Grafikkartenstecker wäre auch nützlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Leistung:*

  Da das LC Power 8400P für Midrange Systeme gebaut ist verfügt es über 400W Leistung.
  Es ist mit aktiver PFC(Power Factor Correction) ausgestattet, und verfügt über zwei +12V Schienen die mit 12A belastet werden dürfen, die +5V Schiene darf mit 15A und die 3,3V Schiene mit 21A belastet werden.
  Die Effizienz wird mit bis zu 84% angegeben und der Standy Verbrauch ist laut Hersteller bei 0.9W,außerdem erfüllt das 8400P die ATX 2.3 Spezifikationen.
  Das 80+ Zertifikat hat das Netzteil noch nicht, aber das Vorserienmodell erfüllt diese Spezifikationen, und das Serienmodell wird gerade getestet.
  Das 8400P ist sehr spannungsstabil, unter Windows wie auch unter Vollast.
  Dafür habe ich die Spannungen unter drei verschiedenen Lastzuständen gemessen.
  Die Spannung blieb immer unter 5% Abweichung, und das sehr deutlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



         *Die Spannungen wurden mit einem Voltmeter gemessen.

[FONT=&quot]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[/FONT]  *Stromverbrauch und Lautstärke*

  Der Stromverbrauch ist 20-40W unter dem des alten Netzteils(LC6550).
  Insgesamt ist der Stromverbrauch für dieses System angemessen.
Den Standby verbrauch von 0,9W konne ich leider nicht überprüfen,da mein einfaches Strommessgerät keine brauchbaren Werte liefert,da sie den Wirkstrom nicht anzeigen können.
Der Standby Verbrauch von 4W ist nur der tatsächlich fließende Strom,der zwischen Netzteil und Steckdose fließt.
Er ist also nicht der Verbrauch des Netzteils.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=&quot]*Werte aus dem Stromnetz aufgenommen


[/FONT]  Der Lüfter des Netzteils kann man ohne „wenn und aber“ als sehr gut einstufen, er ist sehr leise und fördert dennoch relativ viel Luft aus dem Gehäuse, was den restlichen Komponenten zu gute kommt. 


*Fazit:*
  Mit dem LC Power 8400P baut LC Power ein sehr spannungsstabiles Netzteil, mit guter Effizienz und genügend Leistung.
  Mit dem Preis von 41€ hat es ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

 Ich bedanke mich noch einmal bei LC Power und Thomas Strater für den netten Kontakt und für die Bereitstellung des Netzteils.


----------



## Lee (13. Oktober 2008)

Lass den Rechner mal zwei Tage am Stück @ Full Load (GPU+CPU) laufen. Dann werde ich argumentieren. Allerdings denke ich, dass man durch so einen kurzen Test, nicht die Qualität eines Netzteils bestimmen kann...


Ansonsten schön geschrieben


----------



## Fabian (13. Oktober 2008)

der war die ganze nacht@ fulload gelaufen,und das netzteil ist schon seit über einer woche im test.
leider hab ich nicht die geräte um eine bestimmte last zu simulieren


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2008)

Also das Gerät unter meine Schreibtisch ist ganz gut darin 100% NT-Last zu erzeugen, aber da hätte ich schon bei 400 Seasonic-Watt Angst dass mir was um die Ohren fliegt....

Gerade was die Effizienz an geht wäre es mal interessant einen "echten" Gegner zu sehen. Vielleicht kannst du von eine Bekannten ja mal ein "Markennetzteil" leihen.
Trotzdem schön geschrieben das ganze und im Rahmen eines privaten Testes finde ich auch die Messmethoden sehr gut.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2008)

Schade, dass du kein System zur Hand hast, dass das NT nur mal Ansatzweise fordert. Denn 172W (bei 84% Wirkungsgrad und Last > Output) ist mit Verlaub. NIX.

Alleine die 12V Leitungen machen mir Angst und sagen mir, dass das NT keine 400W bereitstellen kann. Hier mal ein Vergleich zu anderen Marken NT mit kleinerer Nennleistung.

Be Quiet Straight E6 350W > *14/16A*

Enermax PRO82+ 385W > *20/20A*

Seasonic S12II 330W > *17/17A*

Zalman ZM360 360W > *11/15A*

Das LC-Power mit 400W > *12/12A*

Wusste der LC-Power Mitarbeiter von deinem Testsystem? Aber ansonsten ein guter Test! Professionell durchgeführt mit den gegeben Mitteln.


----------



## Michisauer (2. November 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Schade, dass du kein System zur Hand hast, dass das NT nur mal Ansatzweise fordert. Denn 172W (bei 84% Wirkungsgrad und Last > Output) ist mit Verlaub. NIX.
> 
> Alleine die 12V Leitungen machen mir Angst und sagen mir, dass das NT keine 400W bereitstellen kann. Hier mal ein Vergleich zu anderen Marken NT mit kleinerer Nennleistung.
> 
> ...




Nachdenken: 2 x 12 volt-Leitung mit je 12 AMP max. bedeutet 288Watt auf den 12Volt-Leitungen, etwa 60Watt auf der 3 Volt Leitung und nochmal etwa 60-70 auf der 5 Volt-Leitung, tja, dann rechne mal zusammen: Ich komm da auf nette 400-410 Watt. Außerdem hab ich ein LC-Power 6560 "Titan", welches wir mit meinem Physiklehrer mal mit den angegebenen Leistungsaufnahmen belastet haben. Bei den LC-Power-Netzteilen kann man davon ausgehn, dass die Angaben stimmen, denn mein Titan machte nicht nur die angegebenen 560 Watt, sondern ging sogar noch darüber hinaus bei 580 Watt. Soviel mal dazu.


----------



## Pokerclock (3. November 2008)

Da hast du recht, dass durch bloßen zusammenzählen 400W herauskommen. Alles andere wäre offensichtlicher Betrug am Kunden. Und jetzt lass uns mal die Leitungen beim Enermax und dem Be Quiet NT zusammenzählen

Enermax
3,3 > 20A = 66W
5 > 20A = 100W
12V combined > 30A = 360W

Wir kommen insgesamt auf 526 W, dennoch wird es als 385W NT beworben

Be Quiet
3,3 > 30A = 100W
5 > 28A = 140W
12V combined > 28A = 336W

Wir kommen auch hier insgesamt auf 576W, dennoch wird es als 350W NT beworben. 

Jetzt das LC Power
3,3 > 21A = 70W
5 > 15A = 75W
12V x2 > 12A = 288W

Hier kommen wir auf 433W und es wird als 400W NT beworben. Alles rechtlich OK.

Aber wir beide wissen, dass heutzutage hauptsächlich die 12V Leitungen extrem belastet werden durch CPU und Grafikkarte. Das sind die Hauptstromfresser im Rechner. Niemand schafft es mit alltagstauglichen Mitteln die 3,3V und 5V Leitungen an die Grenzen zu bringen.

Fazit ist, dass Ehrlichkeit am Kunden bei LC Power für mich persönlich nicht gegeben ist. Allenfalls ist rechtlich alles OK. Es bringt ja schließlich seine 400W mit allem was es hat.

Vielleicht hätte ich schreiben sollen, dass es keine 400W, oder zumindest 350W, oder wenigstens 300W auf der 12V Schiene bereitstellen kann, wie Marken-NT beispielsweise, die mit wesentlich niedrigeren Wattzahlen beworben werden.


----------



## Fabian (3. November 2008)

so ihr motzpickel
Hab mir ein Seasonic S12 430w als gegner bestellt
Morgen isses da


----------



## Amlug_celebren (16. Dezember 2008)

Die wollen alle nicht glauben, das ein LC so gut sein könnte... 
Trotzdem ich bin auch mal gespannt wie es im Vergleich ausgeht,
ich sage zwar auch das des das Seasonic gewinnen wird,
aber auch das billige wird nicht soo schlecht abschneiden...

Ähm, ich sehe gerade wie alt das ganze schon ist,
machst du nen Dauertest?


----------



## Fabian (16. Dezember 2008)

also die haben recht,um einen richtigen Netzteiltest mit vergelichbaren werten durchführen zu können brauchte man die geräte die bestimmte lasten simulieren können.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte einen Rechner anbieten, der runde 320W unter Vollast aufbringt. Brauche dann nur ein LC-Power und etwas Freizeit. Der P4@ 3,6Ghz und die HD3870 können durchaus als Vergleichbar gesehen werden zu heutigen Aufsteiger-Systemen alla Q9550 + HD4870/GTX260.

Ich würde mich dazu bereit erklären, mal einen Test zu machen.


----------



## Fabian (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab das Seasonic drin,das Lc ist jetzt leider bei Janny weuils mir zu laut geworden ist.

Das Netzteil könnte ja mal von PCGH getestet werden.


----------

